# Oberhasli Critique :D



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

We've been looking for an ober for quite some time and finally managed to find one a couple weeks ago. It was a five and half hour drive both ways but it was definitely worth it.
I already know the main points that I like and dislike about this doe, but I was wondering what you guys thought as well.









She's five years old and has been milking since January.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I like her! Good find 

Pros
Level top line 
Strong pasterns
General appearance
Long dairy neck 

Cons
Could be longer in general and in rump
Could use a more level rump
Maybe a little loose at the shoulder
Deeper in the chest floor


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice for an Ober! Congrats on the good find


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't done critiques in a while...I'm lazy, but I'll do this one for you.

Cons
~higher rear udder
~more rear leg angulation
~more depth in heart girth
~maybe a tad bit more length in rump
~looks like she toes out a bit

Pros
~lean neck
~OK length of neck
~OK brisket
~strong front legs
~good body capacity
~Pretty good depth of barrel
~level topline
~Strong topline
~Strong chine
~Fair levelness to rump
~strong pasterns
~looks to have a good fore udder
~Overall not bad Dairy Character.

She's a nice looking girl!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

margaret said:


> I haven't done critiques in a while...I'm lazy, but I'll do this one for you.
> 
> Cons
> 
> ...


Thank you! We've finally decided on what Ober semen to breed her to!!! I can't wait for our first over kids this spring!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pretty girl 

Pros:
-Strong jaw
-Long jaw
-Clean throat latch
-(love her facial expression!)
-Feminine neck
-Dairy neck
-Ok neck length
-Neck blends nicely into brisket
-Neck blends nicely into shoulder
-Good brisket
-Fairly sharp withers
-Upper shoulder is nice
-Front legs placed nicely under shoulder
-Lovely flat bone pattern on legs
-Long cannon bones
-Front pasterns appear really nice & upright
-Level topline
-Uphill
-Strong topline
-Good depth in heart girth
-Ribs face back
-Real nice depth in barrel
-Ok rump length
-Hocks and pins line up
-Nice long rear cannon bones
-Nice sized teats
-Good breed character

Cons:
-Neck could blend more smoothly into withers
-Course lower shoulder assembly
-Elbows could be tighter
-Shoulder could blend more smoothly into barrel
-Short bodied
-Rump is a tad steep
-Would like to see more angulation to rear legs
-Hindquarters could use a bit more power
-Fore udder attachments could be smoother
-Rear barrel could have more depth
-Shoulder could be finer, and more feminine
-Could have a deeper chest floor
-Neck could be a bit longer


----------

